# Game 15: 76ers @ Heat (1/21 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, January 21, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had to do it 

Battier ruins it by not wearing a fro 

Sixers play tonight in Philly against the Hawks. So we finally play a home game against a team on the 2nd night of a back to back. Spencer Hawes is out tonight for the Sixers and it doesnt sound like he'll make the trip down here for this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone was worried about how Curry would handle Hawes (weird, I know), so guess we wont have to worry ( :whoknows: ) about that?

Iguodala looks kinda like LeBron. Funny, because the Cavs should've drafted him over Puke Jackson. Sure, they'd have been awful spreading the floor, but with their athleticism and playmaking ability they'd have given defenses fits either way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Iggy was gone before the Cavs pick in that draft though.

Im glad you did do that W2B - looks sick :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Iggy went 9th, Jackson went 10th. Pretty bad draft apart from a handful of players.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus, I forgot the Raptors took Araujo :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Dorell Wright pick looks great in retrospect, even though Jameer Nelson would've helped much more at the time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Raptors have some awful picks in their history, and the good ones never stay. They should really fold.

But yeah, silly me. I was looking at that draft a month ago and was probably thinking how different things may've been if AI sank one spot. Somehow that caused me to retrospectively remember him being available. Oops. Still though, horrendous pick. They had so many better options, looking back.

And yeah, I've never liked Nelson, still don't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, but PG was our biggest weakness at the time and he would have fit in very nicely with those Wade and Shaq teams.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, but PG was our biggest weakness at the time and he would have fit in very nicely with those Wade and Shaq teams.


I disagree. I think he's a terrible basketball player. He's an undersized SG and not a PG and he does more harm than good. Jason Williams was much better than him back then, Damon Jones did exactly what Jameer does now (shoot) and he was a non rookie to do it.

Hell, a retired and reborn Jason Williams years later pushed Jameer for his starting spot and frequently forced him to the bench in some games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Playing next to Wade would have done him a world of difference. Agreed that he would have filled that Damon role. He's struggled the past couple of seasons, but he had some real nice numbers early on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No surprise here


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Wade will not play tonight.


For the Sixers, Spencer Hawes will also not play.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Would be nice to get a win here, then we play Bucks, Cavs, Pistons before a couple tricky ones against Knicks and Bulls. I know the Knicks are sucking, but I can see them turning it up for us. Be good to get some wins in before then. 

76ers have one of the best benches in the league, so we're going to have to play good ball for 48 minutes tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah definitely not a surprise. Sounds like he's pretty much over the ankle, but I'm glad they're letting him fully get over everything before sending him out again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel did great covering Thad in the playoffs. Hope the same is the case tonight.

Lou is always a handful for us, as is the case with all quick PG's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Lou has been a steady Heat-killer, and Jrue Holiday has all the makings.

BTW, for those keeping track, outside of his rookie year and the two consecutive injury-derailed years, the most games Wade has missed in a season is 7. Tonight makes 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holiday shot like Ray Allen from 3 against us in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Must be that Team USA magic his lady Lauren Cheney rubbed off on him. Oh wait, they lost.

I would've gone with Alex Morgan, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No doubt. Alex Morgan >>>


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

I am excited to see Curry play again. He looked great the other night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:swoon:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> I am excited to see Curry play again. He looked great the other night.


Indeed. Who is their backup without Hawes around?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess Tony Battie and Elton Brand split the minutes at center when Vucevic goes out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turns out Jones is starting, not Battier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if its to have Battier with the 2nd unit to guard Young?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How it pays to be rich and famous. Lebron crashes into Marlins owner Jeffrey Loria in the Lakers game, then tells Craig Sager how he wants the new Miami Marlins hat. And here we are a couple of days later, and Loria made sure to get hats for all the players and also gave Lebron a personalized Marlins Jersey.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Crazy. The hats pretty sick though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I am in love with these uni's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, they are nice.

Bosh hits another J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** did Joel make that? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the nice tip in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice start. Offense looking good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-28 after 1

Just like in the playoffs, Heat go up by a nice margin, only to have the Sixers cut into it really quickly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great tip in and1 by Bosh. Great start for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller is really looking for his shot this year, its awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Turner is tough to guard

Bosh2Miller

Sweet cut and pass


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Glad I got home in time to see some of the game, was out at the polls.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Totally forgot about the white Floridian jerseys. We're sexyin it up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole seems more like a 2 guard to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole may struggle at times, but I hope he never loses his aggressiveness.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody hear about a possible time line for Wade to return?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron chasedown blocks are just so beautiful to watch.

Evan Turner is killin' it. Really took the step-up this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Anybody hear about a possible time line for Wade to return?


Day to day is all they're saying. 

If I had to guess, I'd say he'll be back for either Friday's game against the Knicks or Saturday vs Chicago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2UD

Bosh is in such a great rhythm tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh is having a fantastic half, 16pts, 4asts, 5rebs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course. Those ****ing end of quarter baskets come in all ways against us. Unreal.

56-49 at the half

Great half offensively. Sixers shooting 50%. Turner and Vucevic are the main ones hurting us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Last 2 and a half games: 

LeBron and Bosh - 137 pts
Rest of team - 137 pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

What vision by Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bron's making some really sloppy turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sloppy turnovers are leading to easy Sixers points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vucevic down for the Sixers. Big loss. He was playing really well tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Joel bein useful for once ;D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just threw an outlet pass to Joel Anthony. I've seen it all now :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9/9/3 for Joel tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Battier was such a great pick up for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

Great end to end play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

81-69 after 3

Offense is looking very good tonight. But the Sixers just never go away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Love how smooth Bosh's game is when he's hitting the shots like he has been the few games.

As for Miller's stroke, gorgeous.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Evan Turner seriously complaining about that call? :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

These jerseys are awesome, does that mean I'm gay?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I cant remember the last time i've seen Chris Bosh look as good as he does tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again. Wow.

28 for Bosh.

19pt lead


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, I cant remember the last time i've seen Chris Bosh look as good as he does tonight.


I think he feels good in the FLoridians jersey.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd love for Bosh to keep this play up for an extended period. Keeps people quiet about him being the weak link who needs to be traded. Our offense runs so much better when Bosh is playing well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tide is turning a little. Still up 14. Gotta make a run right back at them or this will be a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet post move by Lebron. Good to see him turn in the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30 for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here comes the Sixers 3pt barrage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now a baseline spin in the post by Lebron. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron on fire to end the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again. WOW.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and bosh done for the night

28/9/5 for Lebron

30/7/5 for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 113-92

Offense was on fire all night long. Finally pulled away late int he 3rd/beginning of the 4th. 

Bosh was POTG. 

That's now a 4th straight blowout win vs a very good opponent (Pacers, Spurs, Lakers, 76ers).


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Another impressive win. The offense was just so smooth, and like I said, that's because Bosh was playing so well. Really like how well Mario is running the point recently too, did he even have a turnover today? He's doing actual point guard things too. 

Should get a few wins in the next few games. Our home form is great at the moment with the blowouts. 

Bosh is POTG for definite. He's a cool dude too, his postgame interview then was great. :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh was awesome, team was awesome, everyone is awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Mario also deserves major props tonight. Outplayed Holiday. 11/8/3/1/1 on 4-6 shooting. And if deflections were kept as a stat, he would have been credited with a bunch of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This stat keeps growing :laugh:


> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> And yes, Heat are now 11-0 when James Jones takes at least 1 FGA. 0-4 when he doesn't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo was asked about how good they're playing without Wade. Spo said it just means they are good when people get healthy and that they need their full compliment of players to beat the elite. Then he said Wade is close and that they are getting close to finally being at full strength.



> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Spo on Dwyane: "When he's ready, we'll let you know. ... We're being very judicious."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great win, but I'd feel a little better about it if they had Hawes, who has been one of their key players. Still nice to be the first to win going away against this team, even with a very scrappy effort from them.

Mario continues his solid play, and can't say enough about Bosh. I was a little hard on him during the losing streak when he had some softer performances and a slew of boneheaded plays. Its great to be reminded over the last few games how great he is and that he's truly one of the best PFs in the game. Its hysterical to me the pundits think he cant play in the post, he did a lot of it tonight and over this little winning streak. After rooting for Beasley and UD over the past few years, its so awesome to see a real-sized PF go to work who has legit moves down there. Let's hope we continue running offense through him and he stays assertive when Wade returns. With his combination of speed and money J, he's borderline unguardable when he plays the right way.

But, how about the Warden? After starting out the year without his signature block totals, he returned to that tonight, looked aggressive offensively, even creating a post move after a surprising clear out for him to go to work (he missed, though), and grabbing 9 boards without even playing in the fourth. Gotta love it.










Sick block (even though he unfundamentally went across the body using his left.) We had a lot of nice ones, particularly on 76er breakaways, with even Rio getting in on the party.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*CAPTION THIS PHOTO:*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Alabama fan Elton Brand fouls Miami Heat player LeBron James.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 113-92
> 
> Offense was on fire all night long. Finally pulled away late int he 3rd/beginning of the 4th.
> 
> ...


No way Bosh was better than Lebron...no way in hell

Lebron was 28 9 5 4steals 3 blocks. shot 12-17


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He was great, but Lebron got 3 or 4 baskets late when the game was already decided.

Bosh had it going all night long. Definitely one of his better, all around efforts in a Heat uniform.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As I elaborated on in the POTG thread, its Bosh.


----------

